

I don't think Samsung Moblers threatened to strand bloggers at Berlin - codeka
http://www.codeka.com.au/blog/index.php/2012/09/04/i-don-t-think-samsung

======
huxley
Apparently Samsung disagrees with Dean Harding and sent an email apology for
the "misunderstanding":

[http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/09/03/samsung-we-regret-
mi...](http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/09/03/samsung-we-regret-
misunderstanding-bloggers-forced-promote-products/)

Here is the emailed apology that Samsung sent Clinton Jeff, one of the
bloggers:

“I would like to reach out to you and deeply apologize to you for your
experience in Berlin at IFA. We put you through undue hardship and we are
trying to rectify the situation.”

Screenshot: [http://cdn.thenextweb.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2012/...](http://cdn.thenextweb.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2012/09/Screen-Shot-2012-09-03-at-13.35.321.png)

Here is what Clinton Jeff said he was threatened with:

“We got a call from Samsung India saying ‘You can either be a part of this and
wear the uniform, or you’ll have to get your own tickets back home and handle
your hotel stay from the moment this call ends…

A few minutes later, we got a call from the Samsung India guy who said that
our flights on the 6th have been cancelled, and that they’re bringing us back
on the 1st instead. But this is only if, and only if, we agreed to wear
atleast the samsung branded shirt at the unpacked event, and not blog about
any of this incident.

“None of this should leave Berlin. Or Reach India”

Even if as Dean Harding alleges this was a misunderstanding on the part of the
Indian bloggers, it wouldn't change that this sort of "prize" in my opinion is
PAYOLA and it is a disgusting practice.

